# first froglet, have to euthanize



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

My first Azureus froglet has to be euthanized. I'm super bummed. He developed faster than the rest, and is now spending alot of time out of the water, but it does not support itself on its' front legs. SLS sucks. I dont know how I'm going to bring my self to doing it. I know its for the best, be he's my first. I have three more coming in a week or so(they all look like they have good legs), so he wont be able to compete, not to mention probobly not be able to walk on the spaghnum. Well i just had to vent, I'm sure evryone has been in this spot too and know what I'm going through. Thanks


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Euthanasia is for the best in this case- a single drop of Orajel to the ventral surface will dispatch the SLS froglet quickly.


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

ambasol is the same right


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> ambasol is the same right


Check the label- what you are looking for is benzocaine.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't know if it's still out there, but don't use the alcohol based Ambesol. Use the gel.


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah i bought the gel. i figured i did not want to get it in his/her eyes. no sense in making it more painful.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OH NO...does Orajel cause them pain...meaning do they spazz when you rub it on them?
Candy


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

whole point of orajel is a local pain killer , it should be a very quick painless overdose
craig


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Was just asking because I may be forced to do that to my girl in the next day or so. 
Candy


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Apply a drop to the pelvic patch- very fast absorption. It is recognized as the most humane way to euthanize amphibians.


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

just did it. It was awful. did not seem quick enough for my liking.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

It's always sad to have to put down froglets. Unfortunately, it happens in this hobby. 

It's worthy of posting here, that there are additional acceptable methods. The one I use, is the ethanol bath. It starts with 100 proof, vodka. You make two solutions, a weak 5% and a full strength(approx 50%). The froglet goes in the weaker solution first, swimming around for a minute or so getting drunk. It's then moved to the second 50% solution where it dies relatively quickly. 

I'll leave it up to you to figure out what to do with the extra vodka.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've posted this before, but it's worth pointing out again:

*Acceptable forms of euthanasia for amphibians*
http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/euthanasia.shtml


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ErikB113 said:


> just did it. It was awful. did not seem quick enough for my liking.



This is an idea/belief that is apparently common to a lot of people. Quick does not always mean humane or painless (neither does slow) however when euthanizing reptiles and amphibians people need to keep in mind that thier metabolisms are different and they can sustain activity under an oxygen debt much longer than mammals or birds. This by its very nature can make humane euthanasia of these species much more difficult as well as take a much longer period of time for full anesthesia as well as euthanasia to occur. 

Ed


----------

